# microwaves



## xxdjbud420xx (Oct 21, 2009)

Has ne one ever heard of drying in a microwave?  I dont think its a good idea.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, things can burn in the microwave. Don't do it.The moisture would start to boil inside the bud, that can't be good. If you cant wait put a bud in the oven for a couple mins at the min temp, like 120. Take it out for a couple mins then put it back for a couple mins.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 21, 2009)

my oven wont go below 170 so I microwave bud if necessary for a short time after breaking it up and on low power.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 21, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> my oven wont go below 170 so I microwave bud if necessary for a short time after breaking it up and on low power.



Someone needs a toaster oven for Christmas!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 21, 2009)

jus put it on my george foremen close and check every 10 seconds lmao..


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 21, 2009)

Dry bud *and* cook grilled cheese sandwiches at the same time? I like how you roll...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 21, 2009)

they go hand in hand dont they? I was thinking more like steaks tho..


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Every time I used _anything_ to dry (eg. oven, heater, microwave) I burned off all the trikes..

no matter how delicate I was...

I can dry my weed enough to smoke and test by 

1.chopping it up, 

2.wrapping it in paper towel and 

3.putting it on the back of my TV for 4-6 hours..(overnight is perfect)


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 22, 2009)

damn man i don't think my PO would appreciate that i was washing my clothes in bud.... lol!!!! you guys are funny.

there's a thing called patience, and apparently it's a good thing to have when growing and curing marijuana. 

although once i rolled up a blunt of wet weed, and it wouldn't spark so i kind of roasted the blunt over a candle, it didn't work all too well, i barely got stoned.


----------



## hottip (Oct 22, 2009)

I found a quick way to dry my buds,place in an open mason jar on top of my hot water heater. It doesn't kill the trics and its good to go in 24 hours.


----------

